# OooP's!  Something unexpected just happened.



## Cyrus24 (Dec 31, 2021)

This started popping up yesterday every time I tried to book a reservation.  24 hours later, still there.  Seemed to start at about the same time when I moved remaining 2021 Resale Points to RCI.  Happens on the phone, the PC, multiple browsers.  And, yes, I've cleared the cache.  Hate to call Wyndham, but, I do need to make a reservation.  Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Aftermath (Dec 31, 2021)

Yes!  Same situation- after WYNDHAM representative moved some expiring points to RCI.  I cleared cache too.  Please post what you find out from Wyndham when you call.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Dec 31, 2021)

Aftermath said:


> Yes!  Same situation- after WYNDHAM representative moved some expiring points to RCI.  I cleared cache too.  Please post what you find out from Wyndham when you call.


They tried to do a booking, no success.  They created a ticket for IT and sent me on owner care who indicated that they would do the reservation with the resort.  Must have something to do with RCI moves causing the accounts to lock up.  I can see/do everything except book.  I cancelled a reservation and  added a day to a reservation without issue.  Booking seems to be the issue.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 31, 2021)

Cyrus24 said:


> They tried to do a booking, no success.  They created a ticket for IT and sent me on owner care who indicated that they would do the reservation with the resort.  Must have something to do with RCI moves causing the accounts to lock up.  I can see/do everything except book.  I cancelled a reservation and  added a day to a reservation without issue.  Booking seems to be the issue.


Two out of three ain't bad?  (Almost posted Meatloaf for you ).


----------



## Cyrus24 (Dec 31, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> Two out of three ain't bad?  (Almost posted Meatloaf for you ).


Certainly not getting any love when I try to book.  LOL.


----------



## chaomandy (Dec 31, 2021)

I am having trouble banking my points to RCI......
Am I going to lose my points?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 1, 2022)

chaomandy said:


> I am having trouble banking my points to RCI......
> Am I going to lose my points?


I saw on FB where a lot of people were having issues with transferring.  People weren't able to transfer online and were holding for over 2 hours only to get disconnected.  They may have extended the deadline to transfer to Tuesday because of the system issue , I thought I read that. They are closed today for the holiday. I would definitely call tomorrow for an exception if you can't get it done online.   (I don't transfer to RCI thus did not experience any of this myself).


----------



## chaomandy (Jan 2, 2022)

I got transferred to Owner Care (that's what I was told by the lady who transferred me).  The person at Owner Care said he needs to send a ticket so I can be in line for IT to restore and transfer my points and this will take up to 10 business days.  Anyone has different experience?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 2, 2022)

The reservation I requested was made by someone per an email I received.  No points used for it and it does not show up on the upcoming list.  So, did they really do the booking?  Still can't book anything on my own.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 3, 2022)

Just hope the ability to book gets fixed soon- meanwhile missing booking  ski weekends.  Kind of crazy that even WYNDHAM can’t do the booking either!


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 3, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> Just hope the ability to book gets fixed soon- meanwhile missing booking  ski weekends.  Kind of crazy that even WYNDHAM can’t do the booking either!


Another morning, another morning not able to make a booking.  And, the booking Wyndham sent me an email on does not show up.  And, no communications from Wyndham in regard to the problems hanging out there.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 3, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> They tried to do a booking, no success.  They created a ticket for IT and sent me on owner care who indicated that they would do the reservation with the resort.  Must have something to do with RCI moves causing the accounts to lock up.  I can see/do everything except book.  I cancelled a reservation and  added a day to a reservation without issue.  Booking seems to be the issue.


DID OWNER CARE ACTUALLY BOOK THE RESERVATION FOR YOU?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 3, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> DID OWNER CARE ACTUALLY BOOK THE RESERVATION FOR YOU?


Not while I was on the phone.  I received an email to that effect.  But, it does not show in upcoming and there is no transaction detail.  So who knows!!!


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 3, 2022)

10 days to resolve?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 3, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> 10 days to resolve?


I received an Email on the reservation yesterday.  Today, I received a call that the reservation had been made and that the points had been deducted.  I was able to confirm that the points were deducted.  Since it's a 'house' reservation, I won't see the reservation on line and if I want to cancel, I'll have to call Owner Care.  Forget that, I just cancelled the reservation with the agent and will wait for Wyndham to fix the system.  I'm not overly concerned about waiting on that specific reservation.

I was told 10 days to fix the issue.  Can't believe they expect owners to deal with such a crappy system.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 5, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> This started popping up yesterday every time I tried to book a reservation.  24 hours later, still there.  Seemed to start at about the same time when I moved remaining 2021 Resale Points to RCI.  Happens on the phone, the PC, multiple browsers.  And, yes, I've cleared the cache.  Hate to call Wyndham, but, I do need to make a reservation.  Is this happening to anyone else?View attachment 44564


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 5, 2022)

cyrus- please let us know when issue is resolved.  I will do the same.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 5, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> 10 days to resolve?



10 days until the next planned sprint release in mid-January.  Changes to the website via the DT team aren't made outside of the normal sprint releases without special approval.  Back office changes are generally made once a month in comparison - again unless special circumstances exist that warrant accelerating production changes.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 5, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> cyrus- please let us know when issue is resolved.  I will do the same.


Will do.  I finally received ticket info so I know it’s in the system.  And, not fixed as of this morning.


----------



## DBLYES (Jan 6, 2022)

I had this happen this morning when I was trying to book a reservation online. I had to call Wyndham. The rep made the reservation for me.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 6, 2022)

I haven't tried to make any reservations lately, but the incessant need to relog in when in the middle of a navigation is starting to grate on me.


----------



## vv813 (Jan 6, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> I haven't tried to make any reservations lately, but the incessant need to relog in when in the middle of a navigation is starting to grate on me.


This has been going on for me at least since August.  Im done and over it and to think that part of our maintenance fees are going to support system should be embarrassing to them.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 6, 2022)

vv813 said:


> This has been going on for me at least since August. Im done and over it and to think that part of our maintenance fees are going to support system should be embarrassing to them.



To the best of my understanding the MFs we pay that go to the HOAs to cover resort expenses don’t cover any costs related to the website. The program fees that we pay fund the expenses the developer incurs to run the CWP system, including the website functions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Jan 6, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> To the best of my understanding the MFs we pay that go to the HOAs to cover resort expenses don’t cover any costs related to the website. The program fees that we pay fund the expenses the developer incurs to run the CWP system, including the website functions.



My 2022 HOA budget for Bali Hai includes a line item for $347,142 or $0.15/kpts for Reservation & Inventory Management.  Might be entirely separate from the back end for the website because that probably covers the room assignment functions and allows for reservations by legacy week owners.  I suspect, however, that the HOA budgeting isn't always as cleanly split from the CWP side of things - for example, the Management Fees line item is split as $0.14/kpts for regular owners and $0.31/kpts for Presidential Reserve owners who also pay an additional $0.42/kpts for designated unit services.  I guess it's possible that Wyndham provides twice the management (per point) to Presidential Reserve as it does to regular owners, but it seems an oddity.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 7, 2022)

Way to wow the 20 something's, Wyndham!  

My nephew has been checking Park City regularly for some dates. Imagine his excitement when he found the dates he's been working so hard to find.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 7, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Way to wow the 20 something's, Wyndham!
> 
> My nephew has been checking Park City regularly for some dates. Imagine his excitement when he found the dates he's been working so hard to find.
> 
> View attachment 44867



I’ve definitely noticed more errors like this when attempting to search availability and when attempting to book over the past week or so. I was able to make a reservation back in late December for some friends to head to Atlantic City in February for Valentine’s Day, but I was not able to search and find availability for next Thanksgiving because I kept getting this same error when attempting to book. I’ve also noticed that the monthly availability calendar doesn’t appear to be working the way it should when attempting to filter by room type - I often end up getting this same error when attempting to filter by room size - which is a PITA for me as I am only looking for 3/4 bedroom units for a larger family vacation. Frustrating to say the least. I’ve reported these issues to the new contact I’ve been given and am awaiting feedback. Will keep everyone posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 7, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I’ve definitely noticed more errors like this when attempting to search availability and when attempting to book over the past week or so. I was able to make a reservation back in late December for some friends to head to Atlantic City in February for Valentine’s Day, but I was not able to search and find availability for next Thanksgiving because I kept getting this same error when attempting to book. I’ve also noticed that the monthly availability calendar doesn’t appear to be working the way it should when attempting to filter by room type - I often end up getting this same error when attempting to filter by room size - which is a PITA for me as I am only looking for 3/4 bedroom units for a larger family vacation. Frustrating to say the least. I’ve reported these issues to the new contact I’ve been given and am awaiting feedback. Will keep everyone posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It seems like these are getting worse instead of better. I'm also seeing people saying they have login issues (well, having to repeatedly login during sessions). That has been better for me than it once was, so I guess I feel lucky.  I am having it happen once in awhile (having to re-enter my credentials) but not nearly as bad as it well.  Judging from messages others have posted, they must have it worse.  We don't even talk about the search anymore. Changing the criteria is just awful. I use the bucket list as a favorites search type thing or I'd be even more frustrated.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 7, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> Not while I was on the phone.  I received an email to that effect.  But, it does not show in upcoming and there is no transaction detail.  So who knows!!!



When Owner Care or Owner Resolution makes a reservation for you, they use a "house account."  The reservation will never appear in your Upcoming list.  All you get is the email confirmation.  That's why they are able to make the reservation.  They're using a different account.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 7, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Thank you. It seems like these are getting worse instead of better. I'm also seeing people saying they have login issues (well, having to repeatedly login during sessions). That has been better for me than it once was, so I guess I feel lucky.  I am having it happen once in awhile (having to re-enter my credentials) but not nearly as bad as it well.  Judging from messages others have posted, they must have it worse.  We don't even talk about the search anymore. Changing the criteria is just awful. I use the bucket list as a favorites search type thing or I'd be even more frustrated.



I've also noticed that we appear to have a regression in that the monthly calendar view improvement that was implemented earlier in the fall - to only display open dates for rooms that have two day consecutive availability.  I've definitely seen the return of the "consecutive dates not available" when clicking on supposedly open dates when searching for availability - I'm also reporting this back into Wyndham as a regression.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 7, 2022)

chapjim said:


> When Owner Care or Owner Resolution makes a reservation for you, they use a "house account."  The reservation will never appear in your Upcoming list.  All you get is the email confirmation.  That's why they are able to make the reservation.  They're using a different account.



That's a workaround of course - but it's really far from ideal given you cannot manage the reservation in your online account.  Wyndham needs to get this fixed ASAP.


----------



## keno999 (Jan 7, 2022)

Maybe the same teams are working on the WorldMark system.  It's quite the mess over there with trying to transition over to a Wyndham system from the fairly old software being used presently.  Both systems are suffering!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 7, 2022)

keno999 said:


> Maybe the same teams are working on the WorldMark system.  It's quite the mess over there with trying to transition over to a Wyndham system from the fairly old software being used presently.  Both systems are suffering!



The two websites are managed under the same IT/DT team, but there are different product managers and developers working on each website.  So it's all under the same umbrella - but not the same resources per se.  The overall approach - to the best of my understanding - was to provide a similar user experience regardless of the timeshare system in scope - so that future integrations will not require learning an entirely different system with a different user experience for T&L timeshare owners.  I'm not a Worldmark owner at present - so I cannot speak from personal experience regarding the new Worldmark website of course.


----------



## keno999 (Jan 7, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The two websites are managed under the same IT/DT team, but there are different product managers and developers working on each website.  So it's all under the same umbrella - but not the same resources per se.  The overall approach - to the best of my understanding - was to provide a similar user experience regardless of the timeshare system in scope - so that future integrations will not require learning an entirely different system with a different user experience for T&L timeshare owners.  I'm not a Worldmark owner at present - so I cannot speak from personal experience regarding the new Worldmark website of course.


I figured.  I recently picked up WorldMark and as of last week able to sign on to the old system.  It's throwing a lot of internal server errors, so hard to tell how it's exactly supposed to work.  I've not yet been invited (or able to register) on the new system but from the descriptions I've been reading it sounded like the system we've been dealing with.  Sounds like it's missing lots of functionality.  Thanks.


----------



## chaomandy (Jan 7, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> I received an Email on the reservation yesterday.  Today, I received a call that the reservation had been made and that the points had been deducted.  I was able to confirm that the points were deducted.  Since it's a 'house' reservation, I won't see the reservation on line and if I want to cancel, I'll have to call Owner Care.  Forget that, I just cancelled the reservation with the agent and will wait for Wyndham to fix the system.  I'm not overly concerned about waiting on that specific reservation.
> 
> I was told 10 days to fix the issue.  Can't believe they expect owners to deal with such a crappy system.


I called again yesterday and the girl that I talked to said 15 Days.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 7, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That's a workaround of course - but it's really far from ideal given you cannot manage the reservation in your online account.  Wyndham needs to get this fixed ASAP.



Agree 100%.  It accommodates an owner who is unable to book his own reservations but is a highly sub-optimal solution.


----------



## markb53 (Jan 7, 2022)

keno999 said:


> I figured.  I recently picked up WorldMark and as of last week able to sign on to the old system.  It's throwing a lot of internal server errors, so hard to tell how it's exactly supposed to work.  I've not yet been invited (or able to register) on the new system but from the descriptions I've been reading it sounded like the system we've been dealing with.  Sounds like it's missing lots of functionality.  Thanks.



I picked up WorldMark last September. I experimented with the old site for probably about 6 weeks. It wasn’t pretty but it was functional and worked well. Then sometime in November, I think, I started getting system errors, and it got worse and worse. I suspect that when they started doing the transition the old site got unstable for some reason. About 2 weeks ago I was able able to register for the new site. Hooray, I thought. I thought maybe Wyndham would have learned something with the rollout of the new site here on the Wyndham side. But No, It is pretty bad. Lots of functionality missing, very slow, plus I really don’t think they gave any thought about how owners would use the site to book reservations. And the worst part is that as bad as the new site is, the old site, that they said would stay in place is now completely unusable. They better put some people on to fix one of the two site soon.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 7, 2022)

markb53 said:


> I picked up WorldMark last September. I experimented with the old site for probably about 6 weeks. It wasn’t pretty but it was functional and worked well. Then sometime in November, I think, I started getting system errors, and it got worse and worse. I suspect that when they started doing the transition the old site got unstable for some reason. About 2 weeks ago I was able able to register for the new site. Hooray, I thought. I thought maybe Wyndham would have learned something with the rollout of the new site here on the Wyndham side. But No, It is pretty bad. Lots of functionality missing, very slow, plus *I really don’t think they gave any thought about how owners would use the site to book reservations*. And the worst part is that as bad as the new site is, the old site, that they said would stay in place is now completely unusable. They better put some people on to fix one of the two site soon.



You nailed it!  That applies to the reservation system and the same applies to the new directory.  The new directory is a sales document, very pretty but not as useful for owners as it could be and should be.

The last good directory was the orange one (2014-2015).


----------



## Eric B (Jan 7, 2022)

markb53 said:


> I picked up WorldMark last September. I experimented with the old site for probably about 6 weeks. It wasn’t pretty but it was functional and worked well. Then sometime in November, I think, I started getting system errors, and it got worse and worse. I suspect that when they started doing the transition the old site got unstable for some reason. About 2 weeks ago I was able able to register for the new site. Hooray, I thought. I thought maybe Wyndham would have learned something with the rollout of the new site here on the Wyndham side. But No, It is pretty bad. Lots of functionality missing, very slow, plus I really don’t think they gave any thought about how owners would use the site to book reservations. And the worst part is that as bad as the new site is, the old site, that they said would stay in place is now completely unusable. They better put some people on to fix one of the two site soon.





chapjim said:


> You nailed it!  That applies to the reservation system and the same applies to the new directory.  The new directory is a sales document, very pretty but not as useful for owners as it could be and should be.
> 
> The last good directory was the orange one (2014-2015).



So, you guys think that the ability to actually book reservations is a bug, not a feature?    Seems close to right....


----------



## markb53 (Jan 7, 2022)

Eric B said:


> So, you guys think that the ability to actually book reservations is a bug, not a feature?    Seems close to right....


I think that is absolutely true. If a hotel website was difficult and cumbersome to use. They would loose a lot of money. What does Wyndham loose if their owner website doesn’t work well. Probably not much. Their Extra Holliday site works just fine.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m also seeing the Opps something happened. Crazy.


----------



## markb53 (Jan 7, 2022)

jules54 said:


> I’m also seeing the Opps something happened. Crazy.


I think that kind of like the “Check Engine” light on a car.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 7, 2022)

Mark you can ignore the check engine light for awhile and the car won’t stop running. lol with Wyndham it brings the reservation process to a halt-stops running.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 7, 2022)

jules54 said:


> Mark you can ignore the check engine light for awhile and the car won’t stop running..



For anyone listening at home, this can lead to disastrous results.


----------



## markb53 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> For anyone listening at home, this can lead to disastrous results.



I can attest to that one. I had the Check Engine light go on while I was driving. In less than 30 seconds my engine seized. The problem was I got a crack in my radiator and all the water suddenly drained. And the water temp gauge didn’t show I was overheating since there was no water in the radiator to overheat.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 7, 2022)

markb53 said:


> I think that is absolutely true. If a hotel website was difficult and cumbersome to use. They would loose a lot of money. What does Wyndham loose if their owner website doesn’t work well. Probably not much. Their Extra Holliday site works just fine.


More rooms available for owners to (try to) book! It'll make someone happy - look at all that availability!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 7, 2022)

Eric B said:


> So, you guys think that the ability to actually book reservations is a bug, not a feature?    Seems close to right....


Finally - an appropriate place for our 'Oops - something unexpected happened message'  (When a reservation actually books)!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2022)

Ooops there it is.LOL


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Ooops there it is.LOL


Can't read that one without singing it!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Can't read that one without singing it!


You are so correct. LOL


----------



## theo (Jan 9, 2022)

Isn’t it school vacation time? The grade school children in Carmel, Indiana (who I have long believed run all of RCI’s online affairs) may be out making snowmen instead in of tending to their RCI homework and  computer activities.


----------



## Crafty71 (Jan 9, 2022)

I started getting the "Oops!" message right after I transferred some points to RCI in early December. After I called and got an IT ticket, it probably took several more calls and about 15-20 days before everything got straightened out...

Very frustrating...! As Shania Twain might say: (Wyndham) don't impress me much...


----------



## Eric B (Jan 9, 2022)

I guess the lesson to take away from this is to never use RCI....


----------



## Crafty71 (Jan 9, 2022)

Eric B said:


> I guess the lesson to take away from this is to never use RCI....


Well, I transferred over only about 30K points, so I doubt that I will find anything for so few points regardless...

Cheers!


----------



## chapjim (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm seeing the "Ooops! . . . " pop-up during the booking process, when offered the chance to buy points protection.  But, it doesn't seem to bother anything.  I just clicked through it and got my reservation.  

Totally different than the "Return to Availability."  Can't click through that.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 9, 2022)

I have had Oops since 12/31.  I have an email with  ticket opened message # that owner resolution can’t  see!  Owner resolution can’t book for me either.  Calling again Monday- hoping for some progress!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 9, 2022)

chapjim said:


> I'm seeing the "Ooops! . . . " pop-up during the booking process, when offered the chance to buy points protection. But, it doesn't seem to bother anything. I just clicked through it and got my reservation.
> 
> Totally different than the "Return to Availability." Can't click through that.



I noticed the same transient error during the points insurance section - but I could click through it on both occasions when I was making a reservation this weekend. Scored a four bedroom presidential unit at Clearwater over thanksgiving! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 10, 2022)

chapjim said:


> I'm seeing the "Ooops! . . . " pop-up during the booking process, when offered the chance to buy points protection.  But, it doesn't seem to bother anything.  I just clicked through it and got my reservation.
> 
> Totally different than the "Return to Availability."  Can't click through that.


I've seen the "Oooops! . . . " on the points protection page sporadically for a long time -- months now (time flies)?  Most of time it's okay, but once every couple weeks - oops there it is.  Agree, doesn't seem to bother anything (but I don't even try to buy points protection), yup click through and complete the booking.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 10, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I noticed the same transient error during the points insurance section - but I could click through it on both occasions when I was making a reservation this weekend. Scored a *four bedroom presidential unit at Clearwater* over thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa!!  ¡Muchos puntos!


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 10, 2022)

I have had Oops since 12/31.  I have an email with  ticket opened  Calling again Monday- hoping for some progress


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 10, 2022)

theo said:


> Isn’t it school vacation time?
> 
> The grade school children in Carmel, Indiana (who I have long believed run all of RCI’s online affairs) may be out making snowmen instead in of tending to their RCI homework and  computer activities.



it must snow a lot in Carmel Indiana 
- and every yard and park must be full of snowmen


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 12, 2022)

I see where there will be main overnight on 1/14.  Hopeful it will fix the Oops situation!


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 12, 2022)

If this problem is not fixed with the 1/14 outage, I'll be writing Michael Brown.  I spent 34 minutes on the phone this morning.  I dialed in right at 8AM.  A unit I wanted was available when I called.  By the time they got me moved over to Owner Care, it was gone.  So, I went with plan B (another resort) just to get something reserved for the dates I needed.  That less desirable room/resort was available.  Owner Care was going to send a note to get the house reservation booked.  My question was, could it disappear while we wait for someone else to do the house reservation?  Yes.  Well, that's not fair.  Bad enough that I had to wait to 8am (and call) to make a booking.  She put me on hold and got 'someone' to make the booking.  She then took the points out of my account.  I asked her about the upgrade option that was entered.  'Oh, we can't do that with a house reservation, we can only book it'.  How is that fair???  No answer.  This issue needs to be fixed, it's been 13 days since this problem started through no fault of the customer.


----------



## chaomandy (Jan 12, 2022)

chaomandy said:


> I called again yesterday and the girl that I talked to said 15 Days.


I just called Wyndham because I still do not see the points being deposited to my RCI.  The person that I talked to just kept on saying 15 days and told me that I was told 15 days on January 6th (that's the second time that I called.  I called on 1/2 to start a ticket.)  So I asked him when is the exact date I should be checking, he said, "21st."  Has anyone seen your points restored to your account?  Thank you!


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 13, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> If this problem is not fixed with the 1/14 outage, I'll be writing Michael Brown.  I spent 34 minutes on the phone this morning.  I dialed in right at 8AM.  A unit I wanted was available when I called.  By the time they got me moved over to Owner Care, it was gone.  So, I went with plan B (another resort) just to get something reserved for the dates I needed.  That less desirable room/resort was available.  Owner Care was going to send a note to get the house reservation booked.  My question was, could it disappear while we wait for someone else to do the house reservation?  Yes.  Well, that's not fair.  Bad enough that I had to wait to 8am (and call) to make a booking.  She put me on hold and got 'someone' to make the booking.  She then took the points out of my account.  I asked her about the upgrade option that was entered.  'Oh, we can't do that with a house reservation, we can only book it'.  How is that fair???  No answer.  This issue needs to be fixed, it's been 13 days since this problem started through no fault of the customer.


Did you get an email from IT with the name of person working on your case?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 13, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> Did you get an email from IT with the name of person working on your case?


No name, just a ticket #.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 13, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> No name, just a ticket #.



IME no names are ever given - only the case number.  The case may bounce between different support reps and/or teams dependent upon what the reported issue requires for resolution - so names aren't really applicable as a result.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 13, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> If this problem is not fixed with the 1/14 outage, I'll be writing Michael Brown.  I spent 34 minutes on the phone this morning.  I dialed in right at 8AM.  A unit I wanted was available when I called.  By the time they got me moved over to Owner Care, it was gone.  So, I went with plan B (another resort) just to get something reserved for the dates I needed.  That less desirable room/resort was available.  Owner Care was going to send a note to get the house reservation booked.  My question was, could it disappear while we wait for someone else to do the house reservation?  Yes.  Well, that's not fair.  Bad enough that I had to wait to 8am (and call) to make a booking.  She put me on hold and got 'someone' to make the booking.  She then took the points out of my account.  *I asked her about the upgrade option that was entered.  'Oh, we can't do that with a house reservation, we can only book it'.*  How is that fair???  No answer.  This issue needs to be fixed, it's been 13 days since this problem started through no fault of the customer.



What they have to do is book the larger/better unit and charge the member's account the points for the smaller/less desirable unit.

However, as has been discussed, this is a work-around and not an especially attractive one at that.  Wyndham needs to resolve the underlying problem.  Then we wouldn't have to call Owner Care or Owner Resolution and get bad answers from the people there.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 13, 2022)

chapjim said:


> What they have to do is book the larger/better unit and charge the member's account the points for the smaller/less desirable unit.
> 
> However, as has been discussed, this is a work-around and not an especially attractive one at that.  Wyndham needs to resolve the underlying problem.  Then we wouldn't have to call Owner Care or Owner Resolution and get bad answers from the people there.


I got the impression that if an instant upgrade had been available that I would have gotten it.  That was not the case with this reservation and that is why I asked about the option checked.  

If not fixed with the 1/14 upgrade, I'll be sending a note Michael Brown.  They've been all about owners when it comes to GC's, they need to be equally about owners when bugs are creating unfair situations for owners.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 14, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> If this problem is not fixed with the 1/14 outage, I'll be writing Michael Brown.  I spent 34 minutes on the phone this morning.  I dialed in right at 8AM.  A unit I wanted was available when I called.  By the time they got me moved over to Owner Care, it was gone.  So, I went with plan B (another resort) just to get something reserved for the dates I needed.  That less desirable room/resort was available.  Owner Care was going to send a note to get the house reservation booked.  My question was, could it disappear while we wait for someone else to do the house reservation?  Yes.  Well, that's not fair.  Bad enough that I had to wait to 8am (and call) to make a booking.  She put me on hold and got 'someone' to make the booking.  She then took the points out of my account.  I asked her about the upgrade option that was entered.  'Oh, we can't do that with a house reservation, we can only book it'.  How is that fair???  No answer.  This issue needs to be fixed, it's been 13 days since this problem started through no fault of the customer.


Still not resolved.  What is Michael Brown’s email with Wyndham, please?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 14, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> Still not resolved.  What is Michael Brown’s email with Wyndham, please?


michael.brown@wyn.com

Not working for me either.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 14, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> Still not resolved.  What is Michael Brown’s email with Wyndham, please?


I just sent my note to Michael Brown after I called to ask about the ticket status.  

The ticket status phone calls update did not go well.  With the first VC, I was sent to a supervisor without any interaction.  Black hole there, not even music.  So, I called back and spoke with a person who looked up the ticket.  She said it will be fixed with the January release.  When I commented that it was not fixed, she put me on hold for a supervisor.  This time, music, and then the line went to a survey.  I let the survey know how I felt.  Then, I sent a very purposeful note to Michael Brown.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 14, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> I just sent my note to Michael Brown after I called to ask about the ticket status.
> 
> The ticket status phone calls update did not go well. With the first VC, I was sent to a supervisor without any interaction. Black hole there, not even music. So, I called back and spoke with a person who looked up the ticket. She said it will be fixed with the January release. When I commented that it was not fixed, she put me on hold for a supervisor. This time, music, and then the line went to a survey. I let the survey know how I felt. Then, I sent a very purposeful note to Michael Brown.



I doubt the two hour outage window was the real January outage that would target website fixes. I say this because on several occasions now I’ve seen that the outage window notifications do not align with the DT team sprint releases. In December for example the announced outage window was for the back end team - which has nothing to do with the website team. The two hour window was likely a small back end update while the larger website outage window has yet to occur. When the back end is being updated - the system usually is taken offline - whereas the biweekly sprint releases often aren’t actually announced. I fully realize this creates confusion for owners - certainly doesn’t help - but this is what I have observed over the past several months.

I’ve also observed that the back end announced outage window typically goes first, followed soon after with a corresponding website sprint release.  The back end team typically rolls out updates once a month, whereas the website team typically rolls out changes via biweekly sprints.  It would therefore not surprise me if we see a website update within the next few business days.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 14, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I doubt the two hour outage window was the real January outage that would target website fixes. I say this because on several occasions now I’ve seen that the outage window notifications do not align with the DT team sprint releases. In December for example the announced outage window was for the back end team - which has nothing to do with the website team. The two hour window was likely a small back end update while the larger website outage window has yet to occur. When the back end is being updated - the system usually is taken offline - whereas the biweekly sprint releases often aren’t actually announced. I fully realize this creates confusion for owners - certainly doesn’t help - but this is what I have observed over the past several months.
> 
> I’ve also observed that the back end announced outage window typically goes first, followed soon after with a corresponding website sprint release.  The back end team typically rolls out updates once a month, whereas the website team typically rolls out changes via biweekly sprints.  It would therefore not surprise me if we see a website update within the next few business days.
> 
> ...


Thx for your explanation!


----------



## ladawgfan (Jan 15, 2022)

I hope you’re right. None of the problems I have been experiencing have been addressed. Total disappointment again!


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 15, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I doubt the two hour outage window was the real January outage that would target website fixes. I say this because on several occasions now I’ve seen that the outage window notifications do not align with the DT team sprint releases. In December for example the announced outage window was for the back end team - which has nothing to do with the website team. The two hour window was likely a small back end update while the larger website outage window has yet to occur. When the back end is being updated - the system usually is taken offline - whereas the biweekly sprint releases often aren’t actually announced. I fully realize this creates confusion for owners - certainly doesn’t help - but this is what I have observed over the past several months.
> 
> I’ve also observed that the back end announced outage window typically goes first, followed soon after with a corresponding website sprint release.  The back end team typically rolls out updates once a month, whereas the website team typically rolls out changes via biweekly sprints.  It would therefore not surprise me if we see a website update within the next few business days.
> 
> ...


If using the RCI website thru Wyndham portal on 12/31 created the inability to book, how often is the RCI website ”fixed”?


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 17, 2022)

The Reservations made “in house” feature does not work either!  I chose a nearby resort during low season and Wyndham  representatives could not get me a unit.  2 days later there are still units available At that location.  Meanwhile,  the locations I really want have had openings I have missed out on!  This is now day 17.  I have loved my membership but am extremely frustrated now!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 17, 2022)

ladawgfan said:


> I hope you’re right. None of the problems I have been experiencing have been addressed. Total disappointment again!



That makes two of us - please do keep us posted on the current user experiences.  Regretably I've received no feedback to my latest inquiry - but then again I've lost two key contacts and am still in the process of trying to determine who to go to for these types of inquiries.  I would definitely recommend sending feedback to michael.brown@wyn.com for visibility as those types of inquiries do seem to promote attention paid and action - even if we don't see it ourselves firsthand.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 17, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> The Reservations made “in house” feature does not work either!  I chose a nearby resort during low season and Wyndham  representatives could not get me a unit.  2 days later there are still units available At that location.  Meanwhile,  the locations I really want have had openings I have missed out on!  This is now day 17.  I have loved my membership but am extremely frustrated now!


My experience has been that you have to contact the normal VC and they will submit a request to the in house people that will actually do the booking.  Your record of the booking is the email confirmation.  Of course, what you see, now, may not be visible at the exact moment that the in house person attempts to do the booking.  I've been successful 2 times.  I sent in a request yesterday and have received no feedback.  What I requested is no longer available (at least not available per the website) but the specific request was sent.  If it can't be filled, I'll have yet another comment for Michael Brown, ie. I want to be compensated for loss of use.  He likes to talk about being fair to owners. well, put your money where you mouth is and be fair to me.  

While I'm saddened that you are in the situation, at least we can follow each other and know when something changes.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 17, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> My experience has been that you have to contact the normal VC and they will submit a request to the in house people that will actually do the booking.  Your record of the booking is the email confirmation.  Of course, what you see, now, may not be visible at the exact moment that the in house person attempts to do the booking.  I've been successful 2 times.  I sent in a request yesterday and have received no feedback.  What I requested is no longer available (at least not available per the website) but the specific request was sent.  If it can't be filled, I'll have yet another comment for Michael Brown, ie. *I want to be compensated for loss of use.*  He likes to talk about being fair to owners. well, put your money where you mouth is and be fair to me.
> 
> While I'm saddened that you are in the situation, at least we can follow each other and know when something changes.



I'm curious how this would work.  How much compensation do you have in mind?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 17, 2022)

chapjim said:


> I'm curious how this would work.  How much compensation do you have in mind?


I should at least get my fees back.  Possibly the difference in points for regular booking versus a discount booking that I would have gotten had the issue not occurred.  When I ask, I’ll have a reasonable calculated amount.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 17, 2022)

Update- I just received an email with the “in house” request - so it does work.  Took 4 days- Newport in March midweek-still available units even available after confirming my unit.  Anything in high demand- dates will be taken if you need to use “in house” - so it’s not a solution although I’m sure Wyndham thinks differently!


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 17, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> Update- I just received an email with the “in house” request - so it does work.  Took 4 days- Newport in March midweek-still available units even available after confirming my unit.  Anything in high demand- dates will be taken if you need to use “in house” - so it’s not a solution although I’m sure Wyndham thinks differently!


Congrats.  It does NOT work for high demand resorts/dates unless you book during normal hours and can immediately get to the in house team.  And, therein lies the fairness issue.  I'm not allowed to make bookings that are available to others on my schedule.  I'm shut out.  And, Wyndham has to see that this is unfair.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 17, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> Congrats.  It does NOT work for high demand resorts/dates unless you book during normal hours and can immediately get to the in house team.  And, therein lies the fairness issue.  I'm not allowed to make bookings that are available to others on my schedule.  I'm shut out.  And, Wyndham has to see that this is unfair.


TOTALLY agree!


----------



## BDMX2 (Jan 17, 2022)

I figured I'd report it here since this thread seems to cover multiple issues...but the multiple login prompts are back for me while navigating around the site.  I know it goes without saying, but I miss the old site so much.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 17, 2022)

Looping back to login screen is worse than ever for me.....yesterday I had to log on five times in a row.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 18, 2022)

My login issues are getting worse, too. They had been better.  

I don't see improvement in the site in the past few months (tell me something good). Seems if anything to be degrading. We are all learning to live what we can and throw our arms up in frustration every so often.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 18, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> TOTALLY agree!


Still unable to book !   Today, Tuesday Jan 18


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 18, 2022)

Aftermath said:


> Still unable to book !   Today, Tuesday Jan 18


Ditto.  I did get an automated message on my ticket.  No response from Michael Brown.

I'd give anything right now to just have a multiple login issue while booking, at least people can book.


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 18, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> Ditto. I did get an automated message on my ticket. No response from Michael Brown.
> 
> I'd give anything right now to just have a multiple login issue while booking, at least people can book.



Yes. But they did take action against the mega renters (except of course, the biggest mega renter by far - Extra Holidays, which helps fund the bloated CEO pay). So if the owner experience sucks, well at least there will be bonuses paid to the corporate big wigs. And, really, isn’t that all that matters?


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 18, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> Ditto.  I did get an automated message on my ticket.  No response from Michael Brown.
> 
> I'd give anything right now to just have a multiple login issue while booking, at least people can book.


I received an email message on my ticket as well.


----------



## Hawaii2022 (Jan 18, 2022)

YOUR WEBSITE WILL BE TAKING A QUICK VACAY
Your website will undergo maintenance from January 19 at 10 p.m. EST - January 20 at 7 a.m. EST. Thank you for your patience as Club Wyndham continues to upgrade your online experience.

Showed only when making a new reservation


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 18, 2022)

Hawaii2022 said:


> YOUR WEBSITE WILL BE TAKING A QUICK VACAY
> Your website will undergo maintenance from January 19 at 10 p.m. EST - January 20 at 7 a.m. EST. Thank you for your patience as Club Wyndham continues to upgrade your online experience.
> 
> Showed only when making a new reservation



There’s the second website outage window I expected. This is likely the larger outage window for the actual front office DT team as compared to the quick two hour window for the back office team late last week. Thanks for sharing. 

On an unrelated note - I’m no longer seeing the “oops something unexpected happened” when clicking through the insurance option during the booking process.  Anyone still seeing this reported issue?  I tried several times today and was not able to reproduce this issue.  I’m also not seeing the “consecutive dates not available” on the monthly availability calendar that I was observing frequently over the past few weeks.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 19, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> There’s the second website outage window I expected. This is likely the larger outage window for the actual front office DT team as compared to the quick two hour window for the back office team late last week. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> On an unrelated note - I’m no longer seeing the “oops something unexpected happened” when clicking through the insurance option during the booking process.  Anyone still seeing this reported issue?  I tried several times today and was not able to reproduce this issue.  I’m also not seeing the “consecutive dates not available” on the monthly availability calendar that I was observing frequently over the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. (And yet we still don't know what they are actually doing, right)?

I see the oops during insurance option intermittently, maybe last time was 2 or 3 days ago.  It's never stopped me from booking. 

This is right now, Clearwater for February.  Clicking on anyone of these bolded dates will get you the 'consecutive dates not available' message.


----------



## John_and_Val (Jan 19, 2022)

@HitchHiker71 
Dates do not have Continuous Stay issue happens on almost every date for Bonnet Creek and Steamboat Springs. I check those regularly and am constantly observing it.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 19, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Thanks for posting. (And yet we still don't know what they are actually doing, right)?
> 
> I see the oops during insurance option intermittently, maybe last time was 2 or 3 days ago.  It's never stopped me from booking.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this specific example - I was able to reproduce this via Clearwater Beach and have passed along this specific example to reinforce the expected behavior and the regression.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm getting Ooopsed when trying to book a 1BR at Emerald Grande March 12-19, also when trying to book a 3BR at EG from March 19-26.  Both with developer points and resale points.


----------



## ladawgfan (Jan 20, 2022)

So much for the long outage to correct issues we were hoping for. They took down the 10:00 PM - 7:00 AM outage and replaced it with a 3 Hour outage instead! Not a good sign…


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 20, 2022)

I can BOOK my own reservation!!!  Multiple login issue still exists as does the issue with the availability calendar.  I can live with the remaining issues as I can work through those.


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 20, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> I can BOOK my own reservation!!! Multiple login issue still exists as does the issue with the availability calendar. I can live with the remaining issues as I can work through those.



Awsome. 

Amazing how low our expectations have fallen for Wyndham website. We now are thrilled to have it work awkwardly or sporadically. 

I wish corporate pay was linked to reliability of the website. We’d have state of the art perfection.


----------



## Aftermath (Jan 20, 2022)

Finally, able to book!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 20, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> I can BOOK my own reservation!!! Multiple login issue still exists as does the issue with the availability calendar. I can live with the remaining issues as I can work through those.



I’m working on the availability calendar issue. I’m not having the multiple login issue firsthand so I cannot document the steps to reproduce. If anyone experiencing this reported issue sees a common pattern or can document a set of steps to reproduce please do so and post them here or DM me directly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_and_Val (Jan 21, 2022)

@HitchHiker71


----------



## John_and_Val (Jan 21, 2022)

What's interesting is that when you select check in date and it is available "minimum 2 night stay" window pops up briefly.



@HitchHiker71 
And thank you for all you do for everyone!


----------



## John_and_Val (Jan 21, 2022)

@HitchHiker71 
Also, I just booked at bonnet creek and it gave me the OPPS! Message at the window for insurance. I just went to the next step and it accepted the invitation. Sorry i forgot to screen shoot it.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 21, 2022)

John_and_Val said:


> @HitchHiker71
> View attachment 45620



Thank you. I’ve already been able to reproduce this issue and have already submitted it so no need to provide any additional screenshots. 

If anyone can provide screenshots on the intermittent “oops” message on the booking insurance screen it would be helpful. Same goes with the multiple login issue if at all possible (this might be an order of steps bullet list as opposed to a screenshot). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_and_Val (Jan 21, 2022)

@HitchHiker71


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 21, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Thank you. I’ve already been able to reproduce this issue and have already submitted it so no need to provide any additional screenshots.
> 
> If anyone can provide screenshots on the intermittent “oops” message on the booking insurance screen it would be helpful. Same goes with the multiple login issue if at all possible (this might be an order of steps bullet list as opposed to a screenshot).
> 
> ...



At least for me the multiple login issue seems to happen randomly.  I click on a link and get kicked back to the login page.  It does seem to happen less frequently lately, but still happening.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 22, 2022)

The login issue seems pretty random. Attached is just one scenario.  I went to the website and selected to sign in, entered my credentials. Acts like I logged in. I see menu options in the left panel, but in the upper right - I still have a sign in button. Selecting an option in the left panel that requires login, and I will once again be prompted to login. Usually only one more time.  See attached screenshot (this is after entering my credentials one time). 

I have issues randomly, too. Not as bad as I used to. But can be doing anything and get prompted to login. Yesterday I was using the bucket list to search various resorts (that's my saved searches page ). Switching from one resort to a new one, I got to the resort home page and didn't have the View Monthly Availability button. I did have the Sign In button in the upper right hand corner. Somehow I had lost authentication for no apparent reason.


----------



## BDMX2 (Jan 22, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> If anyone can provide screenshots on the intermittent “oops” message on the booking insurance screen it would be helpful. Same goes with the multiple login issue if at all possible (this might be an order of steps bullet list as opposed to a screenshot).



I get this one pretty consistently (I keep checking to see if additional days become available to add to an upcoming res,,,so I'm doing the same thing almost daily): 

Log in, enter my credentials, etc, all successful. 
Navigate to upcoming reservations.
Click Modify on the one I want to work with and that's where I'm prompted again for logon.
I was able to recreate just now.

I've also had it come up when I'm just looking around at resorts, using the map to view an area and then click into a resort, then I think it is when I want to view monthly availability that it triggers the logon prompt.  I haven't done it in a few days, so this scenario is from memory.


Thanks so much for all you do @HitchHiker71 !!!


----------

